# windows flashes blue screen then restarts after boot with loading bar



## otterpops (Jul 20, 2011)

okay so my moms computer is having some issues (vista). i go through the boot and when it gets to the windows loading screen you know with the little bar going across. it goes across 4 times and a half times. the bar then stops and the computer flashes the blue screen REALLY FAST then shuts off right away. i put her hard drive in my computer and it worked fine. im wondering if this could be some kind of hardware issue.. the computer is evga mobo and some gts graphics card with 4 gigs ram. i cant remember the exact model numbers been a few years. but i cant seem to think of what the problem is other than some kind of hardware issue. anyone have any suggestions i can try? i have tried safe mode and it just restarts right away. i dont think its a software issue because the hard drive works on my computer loaded fine and everything. i eventually used a camera had to film the screen and it was saying something about make sure software is installed properly and if any new hard ware do a update. didnt see any error codes. like the screen litterally flasshes in half a second very hard to see. im a little puzzled here. any suggestions or guesses would be great thanks in advance.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try the steps below
-Restart the PC and repeatedly press *F8* during boot
-Once you get to the Advance Option menu select *Disable automatic restart on system failure *

Hopefully this will allow you to see the entire BSOD error message and post back here

Try running the Vista Startup Repair


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Are you saying you can mount this drive in another computer and boot from it successfully?

Is this hard drive and Windows installation original to the problem computer?


----------



## otterpops (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks makinu1der2 i will try that out tomorrow moring hopefully i can get some kind of error message. 

and for gcavan yes i can mount the said hard drive into another computer and boot properly. and it is also the same hard drive for the problem computer worked fine just the other day.

its very puzzling i will inform you guys how it works out tomorrow


----------



## otterpops (Jul 20, 2011)

okay i get a stop 0x000000ED (0xFFFFFA8004609060, 0xFFFFFFFFC0000010, 0x0000000000000000, Cx0000000000000000)

it also says above the error codes above. disable bios memory options such as caching or shadowing. not sure what that is

gonna to some google searches on the codes myself now

i found another forum with someone who had a similar problem he took out his floppy and it worked.. but i dont even have a floppy installed on the problem computer. could this be a possible problem with it? ill see if i can disable it in the cmos or something.. brb

hmm no luck..

trying the windows repair with the cd gonna take a while.

okay so it says unmountable boot volume or whatever but the repair didnt do anything..


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

-Boot to the Vista DVD
-Choose repair your computer and select Command Prompt
-Once at the command prompt type *chkdsk /r*

I would also suggest running the manufacturer diagnostics on the hard drive

*Hard Drive Utilities*


----------



## otterpops (Jul 20, 2011)

it says it cannot disk check the volume because it is write protected! how do i proceed?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like you ran the disc from within Windows. Did you boot from disc (ie: restart the computer and boot from disc, do not boot into Windows first)?


----------



## chanperson (Jul 28, 2012)

makinu1der2 said:


> Try the steps below
> -Restart the PC and repeatedly press *F8* during boot
> -Once you get to the Advance Option menu select *Disable automatic restart on system failure *
> 
> ...


I have the same problem, . . if i do the "chkdsk/r" will i lose my files?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

@chanperson
It might be best if you start a new thread with your problem.
Please include as much information as possible with the system specs and any steps already taken.

chkdsk /r should not cause you to loose any files.


----------

